# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Afficher gif sur canva avec bouton

## NightK

Bonjour  tous,
Tout rcent dans la prog python, je suis actuellement en train d'exploiter la bibliothque tkinter.
J'ai donc crer une fenetre toute conne avec un champs pour chercher une image au format .gif ( l'aide de askopenfile)
J'arrive donc  rcuprer le path de l'image mais je ne trouve pas comment arriver  l'afficher sur le canva...

J'ai essay  l'aide de la mthode create_image que j'ai plac dans une procdure que le lance  l'aide d'un bouton aprs avoir rcupr le chemin du fichier. Mais cela ne marche pas... j'ai bien vrifier que le chemin du fichier est bien rcupr mais rien n'y fait. Quand je lance l'affichage de l'image lors de la creation de la fentre a marche, mais j'arrive pas  affecter l'action d'affichage d'une image  un bouton... Je pense que je n'utilise pas la bonne mthode....

Pouvez vous me renseigner ?

J'espere que la question n'a pas deja t pose, car je n'ai pas trouv de rponse... 

Merci d'avance  ::): 

NightK

----------


## airod

salut, un petit morceau de code nous aiderait bien, pour comprendre ton problme, et donc t'aider!
merci

sinon, voici une piste. As tu pens a stocker l'instance de ton image dans une variable afin qu'elle persiste dans ton programme?

voici un lien :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d90...mage-toplevel/
a+

----------


## NightK

dsol de repondre si tard, je suis actuellement  l'autre bout du monde ^^

voici le code de ma procdure


```

```

le code du bouton : 


```

```

et le code du canvas:



```

```

et l'image ne se raffraichit pas lors de l'appuit sur le bouton alors que si je fait l'affichage de l'image lors de la creation de la fenetre, l a marche

----------


## nyko77

Bonjour,
Il faut crer le PhotoImage en dehors de la fonction, sinon l'image est dtruite  la fin de la fonction.

----------


## NightK

> Bonjour,
> Il faut crer le PhotoImage en dehors de la fonction, sinon l'image est dtruite  la fin de la fonction.


Je vais regarder dans ce sens l, merci bcp =)


Edit : Oui mais du coup, je fais comment pour lui dire d'afficher l'image au moment ou j'actionne le bouton display oO ?

Merci d'avance, 
NightK

----------


## nyko77

Un exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours:



```

```

----------


## PauseKawa

Bonjour,

Je ne rajouterais que la notion de rfrence, trs importante avec Tk et PhotoImage.
Tu dois toujours garder la rfrence  ton image dans un objet sinon tu risque de perdre celle ci (le nom existeras encore, donc pas d'erreur, mais ton image ne s'affichera pas).
Comme objet tu peut utiliser le .image (monwidget.image=displayPix) d'un widget (le plus pratique s'il existe) ou, par exemple, un dico comme dans la faq.

Sur l'exemple de la faq :



```

```

@+

----------


## NightK

Merci je vais regarder a  ::): 

Dsol de ne pas avoir rpondu avant!

Encore merci 
!

----------

